# Assessment of Padilla



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Sometimes, I like moving from maker to maker, sampling portfolios and seeing what a particular name is made of--kind of like vertical wine tastings.

I think I will examine Padilla next. I have not had a terrible amount of experience with them (just some Achilles--pretty good actually, Habanos--resting and 1932 Torpedoes--seemed like they needed more age and they were unfilled).

So what do you make of Padilla? It seems like they make well above average smokes (generally). They seem to be a name that is to be respected. What experiences have you with Padilla? I know Gary is on a cruise, but can anyone tell me when their respective peaks are?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I wish I could be of more help in terms of long time resting with Padillas...but I can't. However, I am a fan of Padillas and must say they are a good cigar in general. My favorite so far is the Padilla Sig 32 (Churchill) but also like the Habano and Miami. The Dominus is a pretty good cigar for the money. Even though it's a very large ring gauge, the 1968 Golden Bear is a wonderful smoke, probably even better with rest. I have also given high marks to the 1948(robusto). Lastly, maybe I was having a really good day, but the Obsidian Ltd Edition 2009 turned out to be a fantastic smoke.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

I would say Padilla is more than an 'average' smoke...

MMMMHHH...PADILLA....


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

i just had the obsidian, Really enjoyed it. I've had good luck with Padilla. I've had good luck finding samplers on the devil site for Padilla.


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

I have read some not so favorable reviews in the past, but the few Padillas that I have tried (mostly the 68s and a couple of Miamis), have been very good. I did have over a year on them in my humi, maybe that is the difference, but I enjoyed them.

Actually waiting on CI to get some more 68s in stock so I can order them, not that I know where I can put them (no room in cooler).

BV


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

im a huge padilla fan. one of my favorite smokes right now is the dominus. The original miamis were fantastic and the new ones are very good as well.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

I've always been interested in trying some of the padilla line but, I've never broken down and smoked one.

I'm interested to see what your thought on the whole brand is.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

The Miami's, 32's, & 64's are really good cigars.

I think the brand is solid, even though it's a more of boutique cigar. Honestly though... I think his stuff was a bit better when Pepin was still doing it, & before he got in bed with some of the online retailers. _*cough* CI *cough*_


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I'm enjoying a 1948 Churchill at the moment.. I have not tried many of the line...but will in the future.This cigar has good earthy/woodsy/leather flavors,excellent burn,perfect draw and low cost.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I love Padillas, 32, Miami, Dominus, Habano. They are all great cigars. Were the original Pepin blends of the 32 and Miami more expensive than the ones made at Raices Cubanas?


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> The Miami's, 32's, & 64's are really good cigars.
> 
> I think the brand is solid, even though it's a more of boutique cigar. Honestly though... I think his stuff was a bit better when Pepin was still doing it, & before he got in bed with some of the online retailers. _*cough* CI *cough*_


Your take seems to echo what a lot of other folks think as well. Unfortunately, I have never had the chance to smoke any of the Pepin-made Padilla's, just the current things. My understanding is that the original blends did not change after the split but from what I can tell, nearly everybody who's tasted the old vs. new has said they are not quite the same.

(I am under the impression that the original 1932 Oscuro's were to die for.)


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

ninersfan said:


> Your take seems to echo what a lot of other folks think as well. Unfortunately, I have never had the chance to smoke any of the Pepin-made Padilla's, just the current things. My understanding is that the original blends did not change after the split but from what I can tell, nearly everybody who's tasted the old vs. new has said they are not quite the same.
> 
> (I am under the impression that the original 1932 Oscuro's were to die for.)


I have some pepin made achilles and obsidians that ive been hanging onto. WAY better then the current ones(not to say the new ones are bad).


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I've not had a "bad" Padilla, but at their price point there are way better smokes to be had. I mean for a Padilla (the ones I've smoked) to be a "great" cigar, they need at least 6 months to a year rest. Sorry but I don't think we should have to rest a NC that costs as much as a Padilla for that long. I mean you might as well smoke a Padron or any number of brands for what you pay for a Padilla. Especially considering that even after a years rest, they are no better than most Super Premiums that are good pretty much ROTT.

IMHO you are paying more for the Padilla name than you are a quality smoke.

Now I would love to try one of the earlier Pepin Padillas. Trouble is..to smoke one, it will already have plenty of age on it, so there is no real way to tell if they were better ROTT or if they needed age also.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> I've not had a "bad" Padilla, but at their price point there are way better smokes to be had. Sorry but I don't think we should have to rest a NC that costs as much as a Padilla for that long. I mean you might as well smoke a Padron or any number of brands for what you pay for a Padilla.


I can agree with you on the price point aspect of a Padilla. However, I have yet to pay even half of what a Padilla retails for. So, my price point for a Padilla is actually around $3-5 which makes it a very good smoke. If I had to shell out $12 bucks every time I wanted to smoke one, I'd be trying other cigars out instead.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> I can agree with you on the price point aspect of a Padilla. However, I have yet to pay even half of what a Padilla retails for. So, my price point for a Padilla is actually around $3-5 which makes it a very good smoke. If I had to shell out $12 bucks every time I wanted to smoke one, I'd be trying other cigars out instead.


This is my sentiment... I have a big problem buying Padilla at full retail, knowing I can get it at basically 1/2 off online. Why??? It's still the same cigar... I just can't make myself do it. Gurkha takes the some of the same heat on the message boards. Difference is...Padilla makes a better cigar.


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

Have you seen the Padilla Nine Sampler on CI? Nine for $39.99, three Miami, three Dominus and three Signature 1932. Am I crazy or is that a really good deal? I am about to get on that.

BV


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

BillyVoltaire said:


> Have you seen the Padilla Nine Sampler on CI? Nine for $39.99, three Miami, three Dominus and three Signature 1932. Am I crazy or is that a really good deal? I am about to get on that.
> 
> BV


If your use to buying them at your B&M, then... Yeah...It's a pretty good deal IMO.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I've smoked a load of Padilla's and here's my take:

Miami: Very good with a year of rest on it. These really need some time to evolve but once they do, they're quite good. I always have some on hand.

Dominius: Excellent cigar especially when you can find them on sale. I've picked up boxes of the Toro Gordo for $100 in the past. Quite potent and very complex, not a good noob stick or for those who can't tolerate a nice kick. Great construction, burn and overall worth the effort. This cigar doesn't like to get too dry as it loses it punch, so watch the RH. Better kept at 70%.

Achillies: Cheap smoke. Mild but with some nice earthy tones and mellow spices. A good walking the dog cigar or early morning smoke. Definitely improves with age as these usually arrive on the wet side. I also think they sell quickly so the stock at the retailers is always pretty new. Get at least 6 months on these. They smoke better a little dry as the flavors become more identifiable. At $2.50 its not bad.


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

I rarely buy them at B&Ms around here, online is so much cheaper.

BV



fuente~fuente said:


> If your use to buying them at your B&M, then... Yeah...It's a pretty good deal IMO.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I can agree with you on the price point aspect of a Padilla. However, I have yet to pay even half of what a Padilla retails for. So, my price point for a Padilla is actually around $3-5 which makes it a very good smoke. If I had to shell out $12 bucks every time I wanted to smoke one, I'd be trying other cigars out instead.


Agreed, but even at that price point there are still better smokes that you don't have to wait a year for. SLR serie G and JDN both put the obsidian to shame. The JDNs can be had for less than $3 each.

If you don't mind waiting, (for some that's part of the fun of this hobby) then by all means do so. At least you know you will be rewarded.


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

I think the Padilla Miami and Signature 1932 are 2 of the best cigars I've smoked. The Miami is my favorite stick overall. The Padilla 1948's are very good medium bodies smokes. The Padilla Dominus are ok, but overpriced and overhyped IMO. Not too crazy about the Padilla Habano or Padilla 68. Here's my order of preference of ones I've tried. 

Padilla Miami
Padilla Sig. 1932
Padilla 1948 
Padilla Dominus
Padilla Habano
Padilla 68


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Would the Achilles 2006 (edicion especial) qualify as Pepin-made? I must admit, I am impressed with that cigar. I got them very cheap. I still have a couple resting (over 6 months). They were leathery and peppery (a good pepper-- not the hot kind). I know that you might find this description strange, but it tasted a little like liver (not in a bad way).

It was indeed good and very well constructed. 

Those Miamis seem good... I need to get a sample. 

I do have some Habano robustos. They need a year, right?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

BKDW said:


> I do have some Habano robustos. They need a year, right?


They will be hands down much better after a year. :nod:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

BKDW said:


> Would the Achilles 2006 (edicion especial) qualify as Pepin-made? I must admit, I am impressed with that cigar. I got them very cheap. I still have a couple resting (over 6 months). They were leathery and peppery (a good pepper-- not the hot kind). I know that you might find this description strange, but it tasted a little like liver (not in a bad way).
> 
> It was indeed good and very well constructed.
> 
> ...


The original achilles were made in a toro size only and was a smaller sized batch. the new ones come in various sizes and are no longer blended or made by pepin. They reblended them around 2-3 years ago best guess...


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

So then, would you all say that the Miami, 1932, and Habano are the "tenderloin" of Padilla?

They all need a year or more to peak? No?


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> The original achilles were made in a toro size only and was a smaller sized batch. the new ones come in various sizes and are no longer blended or made by pepin. They reblended them around 2-3 years ago best guess...


Even though it is labeled 2006, is it still not Pepin made. I understand.

They are very good nonetheless.

They are constructed beautifully (figurado) and have some substance behind them. Rest has made them to be reckoned with.


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

BKDW said:


> So then, would you all say that the Miami, 1932, and Habano are the "tenderloin" of Padilla?
> 
> They all need a year or more to peak? No?


Miami and 1932 for sure. I think the 1948's deserve to be in there too. I like them alot more than the Habano. Just my preference.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

So then, let's clear this up:

The cream of the crop from Padilla would be a Miami, 1932, or 1948, aged at least *one* year. Would that sum it up? The Habano, Dominus and the 1968 would then be on the periphery?

What about the Hybrid?

Where does the Achilles stand in relation to the Miami, 1932 and 1948? Because if all three are way better than the Achilles, then I know I am in for a treat since the Achilles is not a bad cigar, at all.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd say the Dominus is by far my favorite Padilla, med to full, smooth, choc., wood, some coffee notes, and spice mixed in. Not a lot of spice but very complexed should be on the "to try" list. For a cheap budget stick try the Cazadores, milder than the Dominus and the flavors are not so pronounced but a solid med stick(just picked up a box for $56 on cbid). Those are the two that I smoke regularly. Just my 2 ceents.


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> I have some pepin made achilles and obsidians that ive been hanging onto. WAY better then the current ones(not to say the new ones are bad).


This comes as news to me as I was not aware that Pepin made the Achilles or the Obsidian lines. I thought he only rolled the original Miami 8/11, 1932 Signature, 1932 Oscuro, and the 1948.

Things like the Dominus, Habano, 1968, and Cazadores are more recent offerings and came after the split, correct?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

ninersfan said:


> This comes as news to me as I was not aware that Pepin made the Achilles or the Obsidian lines. I thought he only rolled the original Miami 8/11, 1932 Signature, 1932 Oscuro, and the 1948.
> 
> Things like the Dominus, Habano, 1968, and Cazadores are more recent offerings and came after the split, correct?


Yeah he rolled both the original blends. When they rereleased them they were no longer made by pepin.


----------



## papabear (Jun 20, 2010)

The Miami is one of my favorite cigars. I also like the 1948 and the 1932. The 68 is good after a rest, and the Achilles is not bad. The Obsidian was horrid! One of the worst ever, IMO. I tried it twice and hated it both times.


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

My first Padilla experience will be shared with the Miami; ordered a five pack and can't wait for them to get a rest and light em' up. Heard great reviews from the whole Padilla brand.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

FYI, the Obsidian has an artificially dyed wrapper. Avoid!


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

MoreBeer said:


> FYI, the Obsidian has an artificially dyed wrapper. Avoid!


:bolt:


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

The Signature 1932's are money.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

So we agree that the 1932 is the creme de la creme of Padilla?

Or is it the Miami?


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I picked up a box of 20 habano's off CI the other month that were made by "mistake" (yeah right!). Either way the price was right and they're just waiting in the humi for a bit. Hopefully they'll be at least decent giveaway sticks for friends, but I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

i think the consensus is that the miami is the top of the line, fallowed by the 32.

the order might have changed with the new additions such as the dominus.

obsidians are yuck.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

So, based on what I have read here would this "quality ranking" of Padilla be accurate?

1. Miami
1. 1932
3. 1948
4. Dominus
.......

last Obsidian


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Dominus is my favorite, great smoke. Especially with a year on them.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Haven't tried Padilla yet... tempted to order a sampler and from the list of top Padilla blends below this seems to be a worth while sampler. It's a lot of Torpedos that consists of 3-Miami, 3-1932 and 3-Dominus for $3o. Worth while deal? I've really been wanting to try Padilla. Guess the hard part would be sitting on some of them for so long.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes its definetly worth it


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Sarge said:


> Haven't tried Padilla yet... tempted to order a sampler and from the list of top Padilla blends below this seems to be a worth while sampler. It's a lot of Torpedos that consists of 3-Miami, 3-1932 and 3-Dominus for $3o. Worth while deal? I've really been wanting to try Padilla. Guess the hard part would be sitting on some of them for so long.


I ordered that recently. If not for that deal, I probably never would have tried the Padillas again. I had an Achilles last weekend, but it sucked. Big time.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I ordered that recently. If not for that deal, I probably never would have tried the Padillas again. I had an Achilles last weekend, but it sucked. Big time.


I also got a sampler of Padilla, 3 of them were great, 1 was ok, and 1 was a dog rocket. I'm gonna hunt through my book to see which ones I liked.
This is the beauty of samplers!


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

BKDW said:


> So we agree that the 1932 is the creme de la creme of Padilla?
> 
> Or is it the Miami?


I give a slight edge to the Miami. Personal preference. You can't go wrong with either one, though. Both are outstanding.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Update:

I recently had a year old Miami....tasted very polished and smooth. It wasn't "great", but it was very good.
There seemed to be no particular flavors that predominated. I will smoke a couple more and judge.


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

I have some Miami toros laying around that I bought probably a year ago, if not longer. Initially I wasn't too impressed by them. Recently I tried one again and I was amazed and how good it was. It wasn't strong, but had plenty of flavor. Next thing I knew I was buying a box of toros on the devil site for $80. 

I have some '32s as well, and again I wasn't that impressed. Maybe I'll fire one of those up and see how it tastes, I bought those about the same time I bought the Miamis I originally had.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

I absolutely love the Miami.

I have a 5 pack of the '32 and Dominus coming in my next delivery from CBid.

The Miami Salomon has been ridiculously discounted on CBid lately. I've picked up 2 five packs in the last week. One for $28 and another for $25. They retail at ~ $20 a piece!

The Miamis that I've had have all been from a local B&M. I just ordered a box and can't wait to see how they will be in a a few months.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

i am going out for a smoke.....

I have a Signature 1932 Pepin blended Robusto.... it's over three years old. 

Will report back.

going to have some Megalia d'oro espresso with it.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

BKDW said:


> i am going out for a smoke.....
> 
> I have a Signature 1932 Pepin blended Robusto.... it's over three years old.
> 
> ...


Helluva breakfast :thumb:


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Helluva breakfast :thumb:


Thanks.

That cigar was pretty damned good.... still kicking after 3 years.

Mouth coating, rich, a little leathery, lots of pepper (customary with Pepin) and depth (more so than most of the Pepin made cigars I have had).

Gentleman, that was a 'real' cigar.

I wonder what the larger ring gauges have to offer-- unfortunately, I might never find out.

To date, that is the best Pepin blended stick that I have had.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Had a one year old plus 1948 churchill:

Very good cigar--not transcendent, but very good. It had more bursts of flavor than the Miami (same age and size).

So far, my favorite Padillas in order: 

1932 (Pepin blend, 3+years old)
Achilles
1948
Miami


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

I love Padilla. Last week on the Devil Free Fall I got two units of the following sampler for $20.44 each. Going to throw them in the coolidor and we will see next year if they are worth two bucks a stick!

The Padilla 'Big Ten' Sampler includes:
2 - Padilla Miami Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Padilla Series ’68 Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Padilla Hybrid Churchill (7" x 48)
2 - Padilla Cazadores Torpedo (6" x 52)
2 - Padilla Dominus Robusto (5" x 50)
MSRP: $72.08


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Had a year old 68 robusto....

Is it just me, or do they have more flavors to offer than the Miami?

Again, I have more to smoke to make up my mind, but that appears to initially be the case.


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

BKDW said:


> Had a year old 68 robusto....
> 
> Is it just me, or do they have more flavors to offer than the Miami?
> 
> Again, I have more to smoke to make up my mind, but that appears to initially be the case.


No, you are right. I had the same experience but will have to wait awhile to see if it is still the case.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Just finished a Pepin blended Miami 8&11 robusto.

It was good. Not breathtaking, but good. 

It left me asking for more flavor and more "umph".

This one was old (3yrs+), so maybe it was past its prime.

The similar aged 1932 Pepin blended robusto I had was far more complex and flavorful.

I can't wait to try the Dominus, but it won't be ready until this fall.

So far, (in terms of flavor), the 1932, 1948, and 1968 have offered more than the Miamis (new and Pepin blended).

The 1968 was a strange beast. I do not know if it was the coffee interacting with it when I smoked it, but I was getting a kind of maple, pine undertone like when you are in the forest after it rains. I also got something like Graham crackers. Maybe it was the coffee.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

So my new list in order of preference:

1932 (Pepin blend, 3+years old)
Achilles/1968
1948
Miami (new and Pepin)


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

BKDW said:


> So my new list in order of preference:
> 
> 1932 (Pepin blend, 3+years old)
> Achilles/1968
> ...


I'll go:

Miami
1932
1948
Habano
Dominus
1968


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

tebone673 said:


> I'll go:
> 
> Miami
> 1932
> ...


So Todd, what characteristics of the Miami most appeal to you?


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

BKDW said:


> So Todd, what characteristics of the Miami most appeal to you?


The Padilla Miami Toro is my favorite cigar. I love the leather, nuts and spice, some coffee too. They don't seem to knock me on my a$$ either. Though I do have a buzz going at the end. They don't destroy me like say a Pepin Blue does or 601 Green do. I actually think the Miami is similar to the 1932 as far as leather and spice, but the 1932 adds more sweetness, a little fuller body too. I actually love the 1932, but like the Miami more becuase I tend to like my cigars less sweet. As far as the others, the 1948 I like a lot, sorta like a toned down Miami to me. The Habano is a nice spicy, sweet stick, great with a cup of coffee. The Habano and 1948 are great coffes sticks. The 1968 I think is hit or miss. I swear they have changed the wrapper on this stick. All the ones I buy now have this ultra sweet smellng wrapper that seems a shade lighter. And the Dominus I view as a cigar that seems Padilla tried to mix the Miami and 1932 and sorta came up short. I tasted both the 1932 and Miami in the Dominus but not nearly as good as either one. Also on the Dominus, every time I smoke one I find myself tossing it half way because it gets nasty tasting. I think the Dominus is overhyped. Just my opinion. Dam I typed a lot here. Woops.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

You didn't type too much Todd.

A few people say the Dominus is real good, but they need a year of rest.

How old were the ones you smoked?


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

BKDW said:


> You didn't type too much Todd.
> 
> A few people say the Dominus is real good, but they need a year of rest.
> 
> How old were the ones you smoked?


One of them was ROTT. The other 4 had about 3-4 months on them. No where near a year. So that may have been part of the problem.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

An 8+ month old Padilla 1932 Torpedo I had still was not 'up to snuff'. I guess it might need more rest.... the metallic taste that I detected months ago has lessened but is still there. There has been a little more development of flavor, but not what I am looking for (at this point). 

I will try them again in the late summer to see what happens.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 20, 2011)

Miami > 32 > Habano

Pretty good smokes


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

If you haven't tried the Cazadores as well, do yourself a favor and give one a whirl, it is a pretty damn good stick! I love the 1932 and the Miami...the Habano is decent, nothing to write home about though.


----------



## roboref (May 7, 2008)

I really like the Padilla line, I have a box of 68's and a sampler that had the Dominus in it and I really liked the Dominus. I like everything except the Obsidian (yuck) and pretty much love the rest. And with prudent shopping, certainly not a super premium price, usually as others mentioned in the $3 to $5 dollar range and I enjoy it better than the lower end of the Fuente and Padron lines better!


----------



## ProgressNotes (Feb 24, 2011)

I had a Padilla Achilles I got in a sampler with probably 4+ months rest on it last month, and I thoroughly enjoyed it. It probably helped I had absolutely no expectations for it. Very "sweet", mild, and medium bodied. Some bands are red and some are white...I'm not sure if this is indicative of whether they are the Pepin blend or not. If so, that would make the one I smoked like 3 years old which seems unlikely. They absolutely do need some ageing. I ended up buying a bundle on an auction site for like $33 bucks, so at less than $2 a stick, I'd say they're worth the trouble. I had one OTT and it was like smoking corn, but I tried another with a couple weeks on it, and it was definitely progressing. It's been a fun experiment.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

ProgressNotes said:


> I had a Padilla Achilles I got in a sampler with probably 4+ months rest on it last month, and I thoroughly enjoyed it. It probably helped I had absolutely no expectations for it. Very "sweet", mild, and medium bodied. Some bands are red and some are white...I'm not sure if this is indicative of whether they are the Pepin blend or not. If so, that would make the one I smoked like 3 years old which seems unlikely. They absolutely do need some ageing. I ended up buying a bundle on an auction site for like $33 bucks, so at less than $2 a stick, I'd say they're worth the trouble. I had one OTT and it was like smoking corn, but I tried another with a couple weeks on it, and it was definitely progressing. It's been a fun experiment.


That's interesting.

The Achilles I had I considered to be medium-full.

I got no sweetness from it-- I would describe it as savory.

I know this might sound strange, but there was a liver-like taste I got from mine. It was not unpleasant, though. There was a lot of leather. But it was smooth and not harsh.

But then again, mine was probably older than yours. Either that or maybe there might be consistency issues with the stick.

When I finished smoking it, I really could not see the basis for the negative complaints about it. I have more of them resting and they are approaching well over a year of rest, so we will see how they fare.

So far, I would have to say that I have not been too impressed with the Miami. Although I would consider it "solid", I don't understand all of the praise. It is very monotone to me. So far, I would most certainly take the Achilles, 1948 and 1968 over it-- they appear to be more complex and have more flavor 'going on'.

It appears the 1932 needs more than a year of humi time. I will give it more time before I finalize my opinion about it.

But again, the 3 yo Pepin blended 1932 I had was pretty darn good.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I broke down and had the Dominus.... a few months away from the 1 year mark.

Without a doubt, this is the BEST Padilla I have had. WOW!!!

Where in god's name did they get that wrapper?

A cold smoke left my tongue tingling with pepper and some rich dried fruit notes. Holy Cow!!

I am going to have another one before I write a review, but it tasted like a cross between a Joya De Nicaragua Dark Antano and their own Padilla 1932. This was deep and rich. 

Now I have to find a box...

HOLY COW!!!


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Which vitola did you get? Haven't tried one, but I might be tempted to try one soon from my stash. It's only got a month of rest, but I can hear it say "smoke me!"


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Tman said:


> Which vitola did you get? Haven't tried one, but I might be tempted to try one soon from my stash. It's only got a month of rest, but I can hear it say "smoke me!"


It was the torpedo.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Another thread resuscitation!

It appears the 1932s are now ready to smoke, FINALLY. Took two years of waiting, but now I see what people were talking about.
Those suckers are excellent--very refined leather, cream, cedar...loved the interplay. 

I will say that the 1932s are the bread and butter. 

The Dominus is outstanding as well...prolonged rest is turning them to quite the finesse cigar.

Prolonged rest adds to the slippery slope, doesn't it? I like seeing how my cigars (and my tastes) have progressed. 

Another benefit of puff is that it helps with our record-keeping.


----------



## Leviawan (May 19, 2012)

*surprized thanks*

Sorry, what?


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Which reminds me, must book mark a revisit of the Carlos Torano Noventas. :lol:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I've tried a couple Padilla blends now and haven't been impressed yet... Smoking a 1948 EL 2009 as I type this and I'm noticing a metallic flavor like you mentioned getting in the 32. I've had a couple Cazadores and both had a #2 pencil flavor... I have 4 more blends to try at some point. Hopefully I'll find something I like in the bunch.


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

I like the Padillas I have had so far (32, dominus, Miami) but they are still pretty young @ around 3 mnths. My biggest issue is that they look so perfect, but have needed constant corrections. I read they smoke best at lower rh. I keep the humi around 65-67, but will dry box the next one for a day or two prior to lighting it up. Even so, it's a lot of stick for $3-$4 bucks.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

jaysalti said:


> I like the Padillas I have had so far (32, dominus, Miami) but they are still pretty young @ around 3 mnths. My biggest issue is that they look so perfect, but have needed constant corrections. I read they smoke best at lower rh. I keep the humi around 65-67, but will dry box the next one for a day or two prior to lighting it up. Even so, it's a lot of stick for $3-$4 bucks.


3 months down, about between 9-24 months to go. The Dominus and Miami should be ready in 9 months. As for the 32s, 2 years seems to be "ka-ching".



AStateJB said:


> I've tried a couple Padilla blends now and haven't been impressed yet... Smoking a 1948 EL 2009 as I type this and I'm noticing a metallic flavor like you mentioned getting in the 32. I've had a couple Cazadores and both had a #2 pencil flavor... I have 4 more blends to try at some point. Hopefully I'll find something I like in the bunch.


Young Padillas do have that taste of metal, especially those 32s. Rest rest rest my friend.



sengjc said:


> Which reminds me, must book mark a revisit of the Carlos Torano Noventas. :lol:


you know me by now Seng--if I get it, I am restin' it and talkin' about it LOL.

If I hadn't run out of the Noventas, I would definitely have followed up.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm a fan of the Series '68, Habano, Artemis, Miami and the Cazadores.

I also have a bunch of Obsidian Belicosos aging for the last couple of years. Tried one a few month ago, and they are almost ready.


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you for the info, Manny! I'm letting the few remaining sticks sit for a while, but was contemplating snagging more to bury and forget... May have to do so.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

BKDW said:


> ...you know me by now Seng--if I get it, I am restin' it and talkin' about it LOL. If I hadn't run out of the Noventas, I would definitely have followed up.


:lol: wished I had your patience and dedication with the NCs. But I think some of it is rubbing off on me.

I usually smoke the NCs while waiting for the CCs to age but have since amassed a sizable stash of NCs for the long haul too.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

I love the dominus and the 32'. I haven't found anything I disliked about those two. The Miami was great the first time I tried it and not so much the same the second time :/ I've got plenty more that will rest up and hopefully surprise me later on down the road. 

I also got a five pack of the hybrid maduros. Nothing special but cheap golf course smokes that kind of let me down.


----------



## volpow61 (May 22, 2012)

For me tha padilla line dosent get any better than the 1932 oscuro its one of my top smokes.


----------

